# Emotiva UMC-1 7.1 SSP: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Overview*

The fully featured UMC-1 is an audiophile grade preamplifier and multi-channel digital audio processor with an integral high quality AM/FM tuner. The UMC-1 represents a breakthrough in performance, technology, and value. Its extensive and truly useful feature set, intuitive control interface, unparalleled sound quality, precision video processing, and advanced signal management will redefine your home theater experience.

The UMC-1 uses twin Cirrus® 32 bit dual core DSP’s for uncompromised high resolution HD audio decoding and signal management. Unlike many comparable products, the UMC-1 decodes and post-processes all digital audio streams including high-resolution audio formats such as Dolby TrueHD and dtsMA at their native bit rates, up to and including 24 bit/192kHz. The UMC-1's sophisticated and powerful digital signal processing engine allows music and movies to come through with unprecedented detail, impact, and realism.

Video processing is managed by the legendary Genesis/ST® Torino high performance scaling engine. HDMI signal management is controlled by the latest generation Silicon Image and Analog Devices components. The result is a rich, vibrant, film-like image that will enhance and complement any display. 

With the UMC-1 you can have it all. Unbelievable performance and unbelievable value. 

The UMC-1: Digital nirvana









*Features*

•Twin Cirrus® 32 bit dual core DSP’s 

•Decoding support for Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital EX, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby Digital True HD, Dolby PLIIx, DTS, DTSES, DTS HD, DTS Master Audio, DTS Neo 6, SPDIF, PCM 8 channel (note: some audio formats are only supported via HDMI)

•Multi-channel Dolby Volume

•Genesis/ST® Torino high performance scaling engine - featuring a full implementation of the Faroudja DCDi™ image processing suite

•Intuitive, full color graphical OSD with adjustable transparency presented over live video, including HDMI

•Emo-Q™ automatic multi-channel room correction and loudspeaker setup. Calibrated measurement microphone included.

•Quadruple bass manager with independently selectable high and low pass frequencies from 40hz – 250hz, in 5 or 10Hz increments (depending on frequency)

•Selectable 12db or 24db per octave high pass and low pass filters by channel groupings

•Independent 11-band graphic EQ with global bass and treble controls by channel groupings

•Balanced subwoofer output

•All legacy video inputs can be scaled and output over HDMI at up to 1080p

•1080p/24 fps video support

•Video pass-through mode with 12 bit compatibility

•HDMI sources can be format converted to component video up to 1080i (subject to Macrovision™ guidelines)

•HDMI 1.3a Deep Color compliant

•All inputs are assignable and feature input labeling, selectable decode modes, selectable triggers, etc.

•0.5dB level trims on all channels

•High voltage, low impedance main analog outputs for uncompromised dynamic headroom


*CONNECTIVITY:*

•5 - HDMI inputs and 1 HDMI output.

•3- composite video inputs (RCA)

•3 - S-video inputs (S-video mini DIN)

•3 - component video inputs (RCA)

•1 - component video output (RCA)

•4 - stereo analog audio inputs (RCA)

•1 - 7.1 analog input set (RCA)

•1 - 7.1 analog output set (RCA)

•4 - coaxial digital inputs, (RCA)

•3 - optical digital inputs (Toslink)

•1- coax digital audio output (RCA)

•1- optical digital audio output (Toslink)

•1 - Stereo or 2 channel analog multi channel mix down output for fixed level monitoring (RCA)

•1- stereo analog variable and independent Zone 2 output (RCA)

•1 - stereo analog fixed level record output (RCA) 

•High performance AM/FM tuner with 24 FM and 6 AM presets

•3 - assignable trigger outputs Movie/Music/Amp (3.5mm mini)

•1- IR input (3.5mm mini)

•1 - IR output (3.5mm mini)

•1. Microphone input (3.5mm stereo mini)

•1- USB data input (for software upgrades only)

•Size: 17” W x 3 7/8” H x 13” D 

Price: $699

 *User Manual* 

 *Emotiva Website*


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Emotiva UMC-1 7.l SSP: Official Thread*

This is one processor that has stirred up a lot of Interest especially when you consider it's features and price point, could owners please use this thread as the official one please


----------

